# Holidays With Our Favorite Singers



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Now that the holiday season has officially arrived, I thought it might be fun to share videos of our favorite opera stars singing appropriate music. Here is Adam's "Cantique de Noel" sung by (who else?) Jonas Kaufmann:






What about your favorites? The "holiday" can be Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, the Winter Solstice . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought this thread might be about 'taking a holiday' with our favourite singers so I'd like to spend Christmas Eve roasting chestnuts on an open fire with Simon Keenlyside.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Diana has a buch of taped christmas carols on youtube


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

O Helga Natt - Jussi.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> O Helga Natt - Jussi.


Yes. This one. Instant Christmas.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

This is pretty good too. In Italian. Giacomini at 55. Doesn't sound much like a tenor, mind  Barinor?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's another fave: Franz Schubert's lovely "Mille Cherubini in coro" (original: "Schlafe, schlafe, holder süsser Knabe") sung by José Carreras:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> O Helga Natt - Jussi.


Here is O Helga Natt sung on a cold winters night by Jussi's grandson Raymond


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to say if I should choose someone with Jussi's genes, my choice would be Rolf. Though I don't think there's a recording of him doing this, his overall sound is a bit more... controlled?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> I have to say if I should choose someone with Jussi's genes, my choice would be Rolf. Though I don't think there's a recording of him doing this, his overall sound is a bit more... controlled?


I agree totally, but I have never found a recording of it by Rolf. But it does show at least that some of the genes have been passed on through the generations.


----------

